# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Migration of an Oracle Database to SQL Server with SQL Server Migration Assistant

## jdeabreu

Good morning. I am migrating an Oracle database to SQL Server database with SQL Server Migration Assistant (SSMA). I created a project in this application. Then I connected with my Oracle Database. But I want only collect the schema that is belong to the user Capture2.PNG and not all schemas  Capture1.PNG. How can I do this task? Because with large databases with 500 schemas it is impossible to collect all of them.Thanks in advance.

----------

